#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Book Request: Petroleum Refining in Nontechnical Language Third Edition

## polaris44

Hi,
I would like to request a book titled "Petroleum Refining in Nontechnical Language Third Edition" by William L. Leffler.

The details as below:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Publisher: Pennwell Books; 3 Sub edition (February 2000)See More: Book Request: Petroleum Refining in Nontechnical Language Third Edition

----------


## XYZ12345

I am looking for the same book, Please provide the link to download the same.

----------


## imran ejaz

thank you

----------


## engrdanial

Where is the link for the book

----------


## CARLOSGALVIS

Please, would you have the link for Petroleum Refining in Nontechnical Language. If you need Crane Fluid flow I have it

----------


## CARLOSGALVIS

> Hi,
> I would like to request a book titled "Petroleum Refining in Nontechnical Language Third Edition" by William L. Leffler.
> 
> The details as below:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Please: Would you send me the link for Petroleum Refining in Nontechnical Language? Thanks you very much.

----------


## Energysfuture

Does antyone have the book? Please send me a link.

----------


## W.R. HOLLWOOD

anyone?

----------


## abdou2403

I need this manual,　* hydrocarbon risk and volume assessment reference manual* (Allin Folinsbee), could anyone help?

----------


## n4mel

Hello,

Could someone upload or email me this book? I really need it to prepare for an interview!

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks.

----------


## trackersoft

Hello,
please send me a link to to book.
Thanks in advance!

----------


## saverr

please post the 3rd edition. thanks

----------


## maximum.bagus

OK in the next free time

See More: Book Request: Petroleum Refining in Nontechnical Language Third Edition

----------

